# Dexter is on Buzzfeed!!



## dextersmommy (Jan 16, 2014)

One of his followers on Instagram made him a post! Look how adorable!!
http://www.buzzfeed.com/wannabeblogger/meet-dexter-the-hedgehog-ldcw?s=mobile


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyHedgieLady! (Dec 30, 2013)

What a cutie!!!!! I love when you are petting him all curled in a ball


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Too cool!


----------



## Dex (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh my gosh that is so cute! I named my hedgehog Dexter from the tv series also. That just made my day!


----------

